# Need an alligator pic



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

I need some help. Brief history, I do some freelance outdoor writing (you'll note most of my pictures are from hunting or fishing trips) and publish a small magazine for a non-profit organization, The Christian Hunters and Anglers Assocation (CHA). We print 25,000 copies twice annually to distribute to our members, carry to outdoor expo's, and distribute throughout the state. They are free for the taking.

Here's my problem, I need an alligator picture for the magazine and I don't live within easy driving distance of an alligator. I know some of you have taken gator pics and would like to know if anyone is interested in letting me use one for the CHA magazine. At this point we don't pay for articles or photos (we give the magazine away for free remember) so compensation, other than a big thank you from me, isn't part of the deal.

If you have a picture of a gator and would let me use it please send me a copy to [email protected]. I'm looking for something head on, close up, and menacing.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

This is all I have that is head-on. It may not be what you are looking for. If it is I would be glad to email a copy for your use.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Got a few in here. Look around and see if there are any you like. Help yourself to them..

http://www.pbase.com/arlon/parks

like this (this is the smaller version).


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii261/mrexplodo/gatorhead.jpg

Can email the full file if you like it.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I've got a couple in here http://noake.smugmug.com/gallery/5314576_nygjq#324427829_Zp6F4


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Arlon said:


> Got a few in here. Look around and see if there are any you like. Help yourself to them..
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/arlon/parks
> 
> like this (this is the smaller version).


GEEZ!!! That be close up and head on!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> GEEZ!!! That be close up and head on!


You forgot "menacing"! (-:}


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's my offerings


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow, you guys really come through in a hurry. I appreciate all the pics posted and emailed. Let me look at them and I'll get back with everyone who took the time to send something. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*and a few more*


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Duck blind surprise*

My son trying to make room in the blind- gator up close


----------

